

The next big data scandel? Real Time Credit Rating for companies - digitalengineer
http://www.d-basics.com/en-us/program/description.aspx
Credit ratings for companies used to be based up on <i>historical data</i>. D-Basics connects to over 600+ of the most-used accounting programs at companies today and provides a real-time financial picture of your company. Having a bad month once (or being in a bad neighbourhood) will show up right away.
======
stumpyfr
Really? scores like that exist since...the beginning of the bank industry :).
and this one is very old, check the system requirements:
[http://www.d-basics.com/en-
us/program/systemrequirements.asp...](http://www.d-basics.com/en-
us/program/systemrequirements.aspx)

I am currently working on big data cluster...a little bit more expensive!

~~~
digitalengineer
Thank you for the comment. It was my understanding now, for the first time,
companies using popular accounting software (in the cloud) were actively
encouraged to 'sync' their payment data (including outstanding debts/bills to
be paid) in order to receive free insight to _real-time_ payment data of
companies they do business with. This then builds a huge database of 'the
state of companies'. A lot of credit ratings are based up on historical data,
not real-time date. Would you mind sharing your angle?

